# Spielen unter Linux > Spielen Allgemein >  Ut2003 Idealeinstellungen

## saibotrebeil

Hi 

Ich bräuchte mal die Idealeinstllungen für UT 2003......Graka ist eine GF2 GTS......details sind unwichtig.....kennt jemand eine gute seite wo es die gibt oder hat jemand ut2003 bei sich mit der Graka richtig flüssig laufen?

Und wiss jemand vielelicht wo es Huds für UT2003 gibt?


saibotrebeil

----------

